# Z31 throttle body swap?



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

I have heard a good modification is to take the throttle body from a ka24 engine (the 60mm from a 240sx) and put that on the vg30de. how much of a difference does this really make?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

From what I have read , it has not been proven to make a big enough difference to warrant the swap. Some may argue the point.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

The way they have the intake setup it isnt going to make any real difference, unless you have the pathfinder intake then you would haved to be retarded not to have it on.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]The way they have the intake setup it isnt going to make any real difference, unless you have the pathfinder intake then you would haved to be retarded not to have it on.[/QUOTE] Yeah , but we weren't talking about a whole intake swap here. The KA24 TB just doesn't make sense to do by itself.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

If you can find one relatively cheap then go on ahead and do it.


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

in addition to swapping the throttle body- you have to port the intake manifold so the opening in that matches the TB


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

yeah thats somthing else you would have to do, if it was me i wouldnt do it.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

get the pathfinder intake and finish it up with this 300zxcccowl hood


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]get the pathfinder intake and finish it up with this 300zxcccowl hood[/QUOTE]

That's nice , you got an actual link to that? And maybe a price? I'd like a vented one , if it was available.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

http://www.extremedimensions.com/shopexd.asp?id=4642


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

that's a nice hood


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I thought someone would like it.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

If you plan on making more than 400hp, then do the swap. The stock 52mm TB starts to crap out at about 400. I have done the mod to two Z31's and I would expect about 1-2% increase in power, and more with more mods (possible 5%). It does help, and it's not hard to do. Porting is the hard part. The turbo is really the bottleneck in the airflow, followed by the almost 180 degree in the intake manifold. The only reason I did the TB is I removed all the other restrictions, and I found one for $15. Even if I were stock, I probably would do it, to get it out of the way. Pathy intake is kind of a bitch, because you have to cut a hole in the stock hood for it to fit. Power gains from the manifold warrant the mods needed to clear it.


----------

